# New Studio Ghibli Film



## mameks (Dec 15, 2010)

Studio Ghibli's 2011 film to be Kokuriku-Zaka Kara.

Based on a 1980 shoujo manga, to be directed by Goro Miyazaki.

Studio Ghibli's output and announcements are always closely monitored and much anticipated for obvious reasons, and today has brought us news of the studio's project for 2011.

Their next film has now been confirmed as Kokuriku-Zaka Kara, a story which began its life as a shoujo manga in the early 1980s.  Directorial duties will be handled by Goro Miyazaki, making this his second film for the studio after 2006's Tales of Earthsea.

Kokuriku-Zaka Kara's story is set in Yokohama in 1963, and follows a young girl whose family runs a lodging house, focusing on her everyday life.[/p]




Source



Source of Source





Although it's a shojo, I'll still watch it


----------



## raulpica (Dec 15, 2010)

Goro Miyazaki. FUUUUUU-
I've only heard negative comments about Tales of Earthsea.

...Plz give us Hayao, Ghibli. Pretty plz?


----------



## mangaTom (Dec 16, 2010)

Well I really haven't watched a Studio Ghibli film.Might as well try other film first before this one.


----------



## mameks (Dec 16, 2010)

It is a shame that Goro's no way near as good as his dad, but then...that is hard.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I need to re watch Tales of Earthsea...I can't really remember it. :3


----------



## Aogu (Dec 16, 2010)

I didnt mind ToE it was underrated. Just cos it wasn't as good as some of the best Ghibli.


----------

